
Google Container-VM Image: A Container-Optimized OS Image Based on Chromium OS - ryancox
https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/containers/vm-image/
======
javamonn
This is the image that the instances in a Google Container Engine cluster run.
Nice that its getting easier and easier to run a local cluster - for most
things it doesn't matter but every so often I'd like to test things in a kube
configuration locally before deploying to staging/production.

Edit: at least I'm assuming these are the same images as what they run GKE
with due to the same name - can anyone confirm this?

~~~
crb
As of today, GKE uses the Debian-based ContainerVM:
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/containers/container_v...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/containers/container_vms)

~~~
dlor
Here's the issue tracking the switch:
[https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/25276](https://github.com/kubernetes/kubernetes/issues/25276)

------
Artemis2
Now it[1] just needs a centralized lock service[2] for safe cluster-wide
rolling upgrades! The three release channels are already there, with the Omaha
upgrade system.

1: [https://coreos.com](https://coreos.com)

2: [https://coreos.com/etcd](https://coreos.com/etcd)

~~~
dward
Probably should link this as well:
[https://github.com/coreos/locksmith](https://github.com/coreos/locksmith)

------
vially
It seems these images use systemd (a nice departure from the init.d scripts
used in the previous container_vms images [1]).

[1] -
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/containers/container_v...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/containers/container_vms)

~~~
dward
Yes, it runs both systemd and upstart. Staying true to chromiumos, upstart is
still the /sbin/init. I believe both upstart and systemd support some subset
of the sysvinit api (e.g. rc and /etc/init.d).

The previous debian based container-vm image only ran upstart.

------
swiley
I hope it's not as "lightweight" as android and chromeos.

~~~
MikeKusold
CoreOS is also based on ChromiumOS. I wouldn't be too worried on if this is
lightweight or not. Google has been running everything in containers since
2014, and before that they were using containers since the mid-2000s. When it
comes to containers, I'm don't think anyone has more experience using
containers at large scales than Google.

